# Howdy from Texas!



## BlackStallion (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone! I just joined. My name is Rachel and I'm from Texas. I've been around horses for years, so I'm not to "beginner-ish" :lol: 

Some of you might know me from the HorseLover forum, I still go on there though.

Anyway, about horses. I don't own a horse, but I ride my friend's mom's Polish Arabian, Pfiat. He is 11 years old but still acts like he's 2.
Currently, he is about to move to a different boarding facility, and I think it is for the better.

I volunteer at a therapeutic riding center aswell.

I ride english, but do not show. I also don't take lessons either, my friends mom teaches me, and I'm doing perfectly fine.

Would anyone like pictures?


----------



## StarryxxSkies (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Rachel! I think you know who this is, hehe.

Of course we'd love some pictures. :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## farmersbase (Apr 4, 2007)

*pictures*

ok send me a nice picture
gerrit jan


----------



## BlackStallion (Apr 3, 2007)

Me riding Pfiat (closeup)

















There's 3 pics although I have over 100 LOL.


----------



## farmersbase (Apr 4, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks i have to go to bed now sorry


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome! :shock: He's gorgeous! :wink:


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey there, welcome, the white horse is so beautifull, share some more pix


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

heya x


----------



## mxgasa (Mar 29, 2007)

Exactly where in Texas are you?

I live in Porter, just North of Houston.


----------

